# Urgent message to all sawyers here . . . .



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I have been patient all day waiting for some newly-sawn grain to look at. I've hit refresh at least 4 times throughout today and nary a new log to look at. 

Finally, I decided to post something to myself because I have given up on y'all. So Kevin, "this thread's for you!"

Hang on while I take some pictures or find some old ones I never posted . . . . . . . . . . 

Retreats into piles of wood and grumbles to self _I've got to clean this shop before I die . . . . . . _


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Sorry, nothing new here. I have actually had to work:blink: for my regular job lately so no free days during the week for at least a couple of months. I thought of posting some pics of some of my stash. Those spalted sycamore pot blanks reminded me of some boards I have. Then I remembered those photos got lost in a computer crash 6 months back. I need to go through and see what I have anyway, so maybe tomorrow. Oops, found three, but nothing I cut myself.
Bookmatched crazy WO crotch(I have the whole boule):








Slice of cherry burl:








Cool burled post oak, a park in Dallas has about 10 of these trees:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I did get to mill last night just before dawn. Problem is my wife left our camera at my mom's house. :sad:


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Man I hate you guys, sincerely jealous in Kentucky...........


----------



## carlis stephens (Sep 5, 2008)

If I could get posting picts figuired out, I sawed up some nice Osage orange this past week


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

carlis stephens said:


> If I could get posting picts figuired out,


We like pictures  http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f16/how-post-photos-1120/


----------

